# Bibby to miss first 2 weeks of season with injured thumb



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-kings-bibby&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Sacramento Kings guard Mike Bibby is expected to miss the first two weeks of the regular season after injuring his right thumb in an exhibition game Sunday night.
> 
> Bibby, the Kings' starting point guard and leading scorer last season, has a mallet thumb -- an injury in which a finger tendon becomes detached from a bone, preventing the finger from fully extending. Sacramento's team doctors diagnosed the injury Monday after Bibby left the Kings' 117-93 victory over the New Orleans Hornets midway through the third quarter.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Caca. It is now time for the Price to be right.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

No good. I don't know what Mus will do, he coud start Price and let Ron run the point (and Salmons when he's in and Ron isn't) or he could start Salmons and he and Ron could both handle and have Martin guard point guards. I would guess the first, since Salmons can sub in for Ron that way. 

I'm not very worried about Bibby missing 2 weeks, I just hope it doesn't affect him all season- it is his shooting hand after all. I guess we are lucky; I was sure it was broken, considering the Kings' injury curse.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And he has been praying pretty good this preseason. What a bummer


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I just checked the schedule, and if Mike really is out the first 2 weeks of the reagular season, then he will miss 6 games- @ Min, @ Chi, @ Mil, Min, Det, and Tor. A lot of ok teams, but besides Det and possibly Chi, we should still have a strong chance in all those games.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

That is not cool. I love watching Bibby play.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

When will the basketball Gods would get tired of picking on us. :whatever:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol at this thread! bibby made one of the craziest clutch 3s in years. what an incredible win. those are wins that get young teams rolling...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

11 turnovers though...yuck


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

yup and u still win against the "greatest team ever" or so they have been hyped up to be...


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 11 turnovers though...yuck



true but it's pretty rare when you see a guy make up for it all with one shot!


----------

